# Used ATV Parts???



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Anyone know of a good place to buy used AC parts on line? I tried Browns Leisure World but they did not have what i needed used. They had it new but i'm trying to save some if i can.

What i need is the right side front steering knuckle for a 2001 Arctic Cat 400 4x4 manual. Part number 0505-452. Found it new for around $130

The bearing was stuck in mine bad enough that when i tried to press it out the knuckle busted on me. The bearing never did turn loose..LOL

Luckily the left side when smooth.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we have a large list on this site. let me find it for ya bud.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here you go 

*List of Salvage Yards for Parts* 
http://www.bikersindex.com/junkyards.html

Listed by State


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Steve. I'll check it out.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Got my part ordered.:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:bigok: That was quick!!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah sanny651 on Arctic Chat cut me a deal i could not refuse.$20 shipped:bigeyes:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice !


----------

